# MS OL 07: GMAIL IMAP Datendatei verschieben



## PhoenixDH (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit Outlook 2007.
Ich habe ein Profil mit meinen Mailkonten und einer Datendatei für diese Konten.
Desweiteren habe ich noch ein GMAIL IMAP Konto hinzugefügt, welches seine eigene Datendatei verwendet.

Frage:
Wie kann ich diese GMAIL Datendatei an einen anderen Ort verschieben?

System: Windows 7 und Outlook 2007

Ich habe schon versucht die Datei zu verschieben und anschließend über die Systemsteuerung und Mail das ganze zu bereinigen über Erweitert -> Datendateien.
Das habe ich in einer Anleitung gelesen, aber das funktioniert nicht. Ich werde nicht gefragt wo er nach der neuen Datei suchen soll.
Es wird einfach eine neue Datendatei im Standard-Pfad von OL angelegt.

Dank euch!


----------



## michaelwengert (26. Februar 2010)

Ich würde die Datendatei erstmal im Outlook entfernen. -> rechsklick auf die pst und dann ".....schließen"
dann die Datei verscheiben
Und nun im Outlook auf persönlicher Ordner klicken und "Datendatei öffnen" auswählen


----------



## PhoenixDH (26. Februar 2010)

Dank dir!
Werde ich mal testen.
Aber dazu muss man das IMAP Konto glaub ich komplett löschen kann das sein (ich meine auch unter E-Mail-Konten)?


----------

